# Sedirea japonica



## masaccio (Feb 25, 2021)

Has anyone had a problem giving this species just the right amount of light? If my japonica was an actual child, it would be in therapy for life. Mine has three different sizes of leaves on it. Long and well-shaped (before I got it), short and fat, and long and slender. In terms of growing it doesn't seem to mind. It's quite happy actually did spike for the first time last week. But now I'm worried that the spike is going to be imperfect after waiting for it for so long. In my defense, for weeks it didn't do anything. I was on the verge of "firing" it. Perfection just isn't in my wheelhouse, I guess.


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2021)

SJ has never been easy for me to grow well. I think the fragrance is worth the effort. The plant looks healthy to me. Most of
the wonderful plants I've seen were either in baskets or mounted on cork.


----------

